# Metronome Heeling



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If practicing heeling with a metronome - what is a good beats per minute goal? 
Or is it pretty individualized?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

This interests me. Being a music major in college, the metronome was a staple.

I have never heard of metronome healing...........????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah come one stephanie, reply


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FranH said:


> This interests me. Being a music major in college, the metronome was a staple.
> 
> I have never heard of metronome healing...........????


Hahaha! It's metronome HEELING, not HEALING! Although, in some really cosmic music circles, I suppose there might be some speculation about the healing powers of music and the metronome! :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I haven't used my metronome for a while and it's presently out of commission - needs a battery. I don't recall what tempo I used, but I know it was a tad different for each of my dogs. I also heel FAST compared to a lot of people.

I think it's an individual thing. As soon as I get a battery, I'll fire it up and report back as to what the two tempos are (for the Golden and the Whippet).

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG looking for the beat I want in a song (don't have a metra), I cannot believe I found the fast pace. Jeesh now I have to listen to MJackson's "Beat it" rofl


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And to think I have been writing music all these years without thinking about getting a dog to heel while I do it. I usually just say lay down and leave me a alone not sure about the tempo but it better be quick some days. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*126 beats per min.*

That's a really good way to learn to maintain a consistant pace. You may want to adjust a little up or down.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Ha! Now that I have re-read the original post!!

LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hye Fran I suppose one could 'heal' their 'heeling' with a metronome??

I sometimes hum "Stars and Stripes Forever" <'cause I am a major band geek!!> Have no idea the bpm


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> If practicing heeling with a metronome - what is a good beats per minute goal?
> Or is it pretty individualized?


I'm just bumping up the original post. I'm intrigued and wonder if anyone can explain how you do this, no matter the beat per minute.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

hmm...for each beat of the metronome is a footstep..it helps you to get a consistent movement and reminds you to keep the same pace in your turns (thanks Steph I forgot about that) lol..


----------

